# Boston Legal pushing the envelope



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

WARNING: POSSIBLE SPOILER IF YOU DVR'ed THE 24 OCT SHOW

Does anyone think that last night's episode was slightly disturbing? I absolutely love the show but the whole idea about a son having a love affair with his own mother seems a bit over the top even for network TV. I know the kiss at the end was not really between mother and son but just the idea. Yuck! :barf:


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't know what was worse the incest or the stabs at religion. That's Hollywood for you.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The story line is as old as written performances. There is a little play named "Oedipus Rex" written by Sophocles about 400 B.C. In this play Oedipus kills hiis father and has children with his mother.

Thus the tem "Oedipal complex" 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I stopped watching Boston Legal when three weeks in a row they had a story with some politics mixed in. I just don't care to see weak political discussions in the comedy I watch (and it's basically a comedy show). It's always one sided and the other side is written idiotically, and it leaves me making arguments in my head for positions I might not even agree with. It seemed to happen when Candice Bergen joined the show. I gave it three weeks, then said, "okay, I've had enough" and have not been back.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

You either love this show or you hate it. I like the quick wit myself. Didn't care much for the latest plot though. It was unusual in that this court case was dragged out over 4 weeks of episodes as well.

Have been LMAO at the latest musings of Denny Crane and the little person lawyer. :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ibglowin said:


> You either love this show or you hate it. I like the quick wit myself. Didn't care much for the latest plot though. It was unusual in that this court case was dragged out over 4 weeks of episodes as well.
> 
> Have been LMAO at the latest musings of Denny Crane and the little person lawyer. :lol:


Look down!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't think I love it or hate it. I just didn't want to bother anymore.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> I stopped watching Boston Legal when three weeks in a row they had a story with some politics mixed in. I just don't care to see weak political discussions in the comedy I watch (and it's basically a comedy show). It's always one sided and the other side is written idiotically, and it leaves me making arguments in my head for positions I might not even agree with.


Umm...HELLO! Are you just noticing that now? Popular media has been that way since Vietnam...maybe since McCarthy.

Shatner is brilliant on BL, though.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

It's not all shows, just some. This one wasn't worth the hassle of the onesided arguments, and I didn't want to be sitting there saying, "yeahbutwhatabout" to the TV.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

All I can say about last nights episode : GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek2: 

Incest is something I could live without during primetime tv, THANKYOU.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Incest is something I could live without during primetime tv, THANKYOU.


 Then did you catch the episode on Halloween night? Turns out the midget may be Denny's daughter and from the reaction when Delta Burke (the little ones mother) revealed that little nugget of info Denny has already been intimate with his possible daughter. Now the mother wants to get in the sack with Denny again. And guess how the midget found out that Denny might be her father. All I have to say is "look down" I do not think that gag will ever get tired! I now expect her to be there every time Alan & Denny are standing having a face to face conversation.

This is one of my favorite shows. I do not agree with the politics of the show but it is funny and I love it that they always win. It is like the anti Law and Order. This show always leaves me wanting more and of all the Kelly shows I like this one the best. It is in the Nielsen top 40 and I hope that ABC does not give up on it. I think this show is Thursday Night worthy and would do well with Grey's Anatomy as a lead in


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Speaking of short, years ago I was active in a civic club when, at state meetings,
our very likable state director, John -------, would typically have several speaking
opportunities. He wasn't exactly a little person, but was barely over 5' tall with had
a smile almost as wide as he was.

We had two running gags -- one, when he took the podium to speak, inevitably,
someone in the back of the room would call out "Stand up, John!" and his stock
reply was always "I _am_ standing!", which always garnered a big laugh from the
audience.

The other gag, when shaking hands with John, some of us continued with the rip-
roaring conviviality by, instead of looking him in the eye , we looked straight ahead
 at about 8"-10" above his head -- to which mock insult he cheerfully responded 
"Look down!" or "Down here!" and everybody around cracked up laughing.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

IF anyone is watching "Nip /Tuck" this year? Then midgets seem to be the fashionable thing this season. THey even showed the midget male nurse making out with Julia in bed- WHAT A SLUT! She has made out with all the male leads including the Pshyo - "The Carver" , who had no workable penis. but managed to rape plenty of women and Christian the male doctor too, with a strap on dildo. 

I actually like "Boston Leagle" and it is funny as hell since they don't take themsleves seriously. "Nip /Tuck" does take itself seriously in comparison and it has mad the show harder and harder to watch each week. Incest is an issue this show has already dealt with and it involved a pre-operative tranny who had sex with "her" adopted step son , while "she" was still screwing Sean's adoptive and Christian's bilogical son. 

Gross out tv . Who would of thunk it . It seems to be all the rage this year.:eek2:


----------

